# Red streaks/spots on Female guppy??



## joshheat25 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just noticed the other day these red streaks on both sides of my small female guppy. they look uniform on both sides almost like the fish added color. lol I know it sounds dumb but. I was wondering if anyone could confirm this or let me know if something is wrong with the fish? here is a pic there are two spots. thanx








http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5027&stc=1&d=1256696640


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

A very pretty guppy you have there. It looks like it's just the guppy's coloring, IMHO. If she's really young she's just coming into her adult coloring. Your fish looks perfectly healthy to me.


----------



## joshheat25 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanx for the compliment. I love the colors on her tail. unlike most of the other females I saw in the tank she had a colorful tail. Yea she is small compared to my other two guppies. I just didn't know if they would all of a sudden change colors, but I guess so. I kinda figured it wasn't a disease because all of my other fish are healthy. and seem fine. Thanx for the input.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Are you sure that's a female? It may just be the way it's swimming but that anal fin looks like a gonopodium. Maybe it's a young male developing it's colors.


----------



## joshheat25 (Sep 11, 2009)

jeaninel you are RIGHT!!! now the fish has changed totally! it's definitely a male! but I swear it was a female earlier. maybe just not developed... but Now I have a dilemna. I have 2 males and 1 female guppy! the Female is larger than both but still I am going to have to get some more females to even it out so the males don't stress her out! How many should I get...


I have 3 tetras, 1 cory cat and 2 male guppies and 1 female guppy!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Get 2-3 more females assuming you have room in your tank. Also be prepared for babies! lol


----------

